# WLan Treiber für Vista



## crsakawolf (14. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem HP G6050EG.

Ich kann keine Treiber für das W-Lan modul finden.
Hat jemand einen rat? auf der HP Homepage habe ich zwar alle Treiber gefunden, jedoch keinen für das W-Lan.

Danke schonmal

MfG

Chris


----------



## -schnitzel- (14. November 2008)

Probiers doch mal mit der problembehebungshilfe von hp vlt findest du hier ja eine antwort auf dein problem

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...em=ob-46782-1&product=3545096&os=2093&lang=de


----------



## crsakawolf (15. November 2008)

Da hatte ich auch schon geschaut, aber leider nicht fündig geworden 
Die gehen ja davon aus, das der Treiber schon drauf ist.
Vista kann den Treiber auch nicht finden, wenn ich die Hardwaretreiber installieren will.

Bin echt ratlos :/


----------

